# WHAT CAN I DO?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

We often get the question from concerned sportspersons, resident and nonresident, on how they can help preserve a quality ND hunting resource.

Join the major statewide ND sportspersons organizations. These organizations do a variety of activities to better the ND outdoors, one of which is to be very active and influential in the hunting politics issues.

North Dakota Wildlife Federation: http://www.ndwf.org/

United Sportsmen of North Dakota: http://www.unitedsportsmen-nd.org/

North Dakota Sportsmen Alliance: North Dakota Sportsman's Alliance, 609 4th Ave SE, Jamestown, ND 58401

Never miss a Spring, Fall or special NDG&F Advisory Board meeting in your district. There are only so many chances for sportspersons to make a collective showing they're interested in these issues and concerned about their outcomes. Attendance and opinions at these meetings are reported all the way to the top. A show of force speaks volumes and gets attention and results, as was found during the pheasant debacle.

Similarly, don't bypass the chance to attend policy meetings held by local sportspersons. This is where the "grass roots" start to grow, and grass roots politics is very viable in ND.

Sign up to the etree, and encourage other sportspersons to do the same. Many policy issues requiring input and action come up very quickly, and this is your best method of learning about quickly developing issues where your help will make a difference. When you get an etree notice, act and act NOW.

Etree signup: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/signup.php

Communicate with the legislators from your district and state-wide elected officials and appointed agency heads. Believe or not, the legislators from your district don't hear much from their constituents, and a position advocated by even several constituents, is very influential. This applies to you NR guys too - a letter to the ND Governor or G&F Director supporting efforts to preserve ND hunting through restrictions from an NR is counter-intuitive, and in volume, makes a strong statement.

How to determine you legislative district: http://web.apps.state.nd.us/hubexplorer ... iewer.html

List of legislators and their contact information: http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... legis.html

Contact Governor Hoeven: [email protected]

Contact Director Hildebrand: [email protected]

As others have recently done (thanks, guys) write letters to the paper editors. Shorter letters have a better chance of getting published than the longer ones. Those written as objectively and less snotty as possible are more persuasive. Leverage - if you're going to send to one paper, you've already done the bulk of the work, so send to many. If you're going to cite facts, make sure you've got them straight, and research them if necessary.

Fargo Forum: [email protected]

Bismarck Tribune: http://www.bismarcktribune.com/forms/express.php

Grand Forks Herald: [email protected]

Minot Daily News: [email protected]

Jamestown: [email protected]

Mpls Star and Tribune: http://www.startribune.com/stories/1519/2003227.html

St. Paul Pioneer Press: [email protected]

Research. Take the time to actually and thoroughly educate yourself on the issues and the sub-issues. If need be, ask the agencies and administrations for information and data - there's a lot of good stuff available. Your conversations with policy makers and your letters will be much more persuasive if you can speak in accurate specifics, not generalities.

When organizations oppose these efforts, send an email to them as to why they're wrong. We often see organizations involved in these issues because one or two influential people tell them to do so, and the organization weighs in without really understanding the issues. Tell them the other side of the story. This often changes their position or at least makes them realize there are other legitimate competing interests and they bow out.

Talk to non-hunters about the issues and why and how much they're important. These are the "swing votes", and will likely play a part in the outcome.

Be tireless and diligent. Perseverance, who's got it and who doesn't, will decide these issues. If necessary, sacrifice a day of hunting or fishing to attend an important meeting or event. We're talking about the future here, and a little pain in the short term will pay long term dividends.

From an instantaneous information sharing standpoint, the internet is unparalleled. Debating these issues on the internet is fun and probably changes the minds of some, but is not, however, the most productive way of actually shaping the outcome. If you REALLY want to help and make a difference, more of 1-10 and less of 11 is important.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Dick,
In your closing you were too kind. The qoute I remember is " EVIL prevails when good men are silent".


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Zzzzs, you're right I am too kind. Should start carrying a pair of six guns.

Boys, the NDWF kicked in $1200 as a friend of the court for the state, in the Farm Bureau Trespass lawsuit. Just to let you know where some of those $20 bills you have been sending in by droves are going. It's good to meet so many who put their money where their mouth is. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Great stuff Dick!

I think everyone should read it. 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/getinvolved.php


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

k:

What ever happened to the appointments to the Advisory committee Regional Reps. ??? wasn't there a couple openings - You & Dan should be appointed - It would be one of the biggest attempts by the Director or Governor to make cynical people like me settle down :roll: But seriously I'm serious :******:

Zogman & Chris & RedLabel or Dean or Jones or Ron & Ken Maybe especially Ron & Ken ??? & a lot of others here would be honest -caring - knowledgeable candidates & I'm Dead Serious -- Having a few from here would restore my confidence that they listen & are trying to be Fair & Balanced - Heck I could even learn to be less Cynical :roll: .........Nah!!!

Both ND Terminator & NDJ would be refreshing members from the Devils Lake Region

Sorry if I missed someone I'm not very good at Political BS :roll:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Fetch,

You _*demand *_change? Here's a clue:

Demanding change without personally entering the process is naive, insincere, and cowardly. Am I calling you out? You bet I am. I'm growing very tired of those heavy on opinions and light on action.

The policy makers are not going to come looking for you or your demands on the internet or anywhere else. You/we need to seek them out and engage them. If they don't see and hear from us (a lot of us), early and often, they don't think we care or even know we exist, regardless of how many demands you make on any number of internet hunting sites.

There are only so many ways to engage them, and punching out demands on a web site isn't one of them. Filling a chair and asking difficult questions at the advisory board meetings, frequently contacting your legislators and state-wide elected officials (and candidates), showing up at legislative forums and functions, writing letters to the editor, attending your sportsmen's clubs meetings and making trips to, filling a seat at and maybe even testifying during a legislative hearing are the only and difficult ways of making change. That is _*THE PROCESS*_. Hard, time consuming and no one can do most of it for you. The more who do it and the more they do, the better our chances. The squeaky wheel theory - remember?

Anyone not willing to personally invest time, effort and resources in *THE PROCESS *will have no one to blame but themselves if this thing goes all the way South. "[in a high, whiney voice]But I'm only one person, I can't make a difference." Guess what, the chairs in any room only get filled one kiester at a time.

25 people at the recent GF advisory board meeting. Fetch, you weren't there - probably sitting behind your keyboard - part of the problem, not the solution.

Demand all you want, just reallocate your efforts to something that might actually produce.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have your ear & don't kid yourself - many others too - If I can't convince a PC kinda guy like you - how in the heck do you think I would be able to reach those appointed to do as they are selected to do :roll: or a Director that is always playing catch up &/or scared to take the Lead :******:

From what I heard - I missed nothing & if no one else had the Balls to say or ask any of the things that I would of - then whats the point of me being the goat & seeing it escalate into a embarrassing situation

You see I bet I have attend a lot more of those meeting than you have - back when I was more full of hope & thought you could change things by getting involved -

Let me tell you it really never works - until people are fed up & demand changes

I have Ran for public office & held appointed positions -One for 5 years on GF Planning & Zoning Commission - zogman knows cause I saw him there lots of times - he also knows how to get things done politically - at least in his area of expertise (talk about a rubber stamp :roll: ) It's the same from water boards to school boards to county to state - to church councils to Corporate boards- If you speak up you better be ready to carry the ball & they (the board) or political leaders, or Top Administrators or owners - can & will bury you in BS - & burn you out - until you learn to go with the flow - or learn why am I beating my head against this wall - when most don't care (where were at) ??? I don't care what it is, if you don't conform, or play by their rules, you are up against nothing but stubbornness & don't make waves & either eventually you become one of them, or so frustrated you drop out. Or you better have a few powerful - wealthy folks that pull strings behind the scenes to change the blockade of boards & advisory meetings - these folks are there to run interference & handle the general publics rantings & ravings - but in the end - I'm sorry it is not how most changes occurs. 

But get a bunch of women fired up & showing up about a cause & watch the good ol boys scramble to straighten things out :lol: Or a paid politician that sees the writing on the wall & that they screwed the pooch & all of a sudden they become much more clear in their thinking and purpose

This is usually a younger mans game - some in their late twenties or 30's get the urge or a push to get involved & think they can really make a difference :-? - but most likely get a taste of fighting the system & think they can do a better job than the clowns running things, or even a taste of success, after being the leader of a group that does change something, then they try to get more involved, or run for office - but appointed or volunteer boards or committees at this level ( G&F Regional Reps.) are some of the worst - people who are, lets say upper crust, or have more time & lots of $$$ & are generally really nice folks - but they are not going to upset any balances & more than likely vote the way administration or whoever appointed them wants them too - & the beat goes on :roll: - Just look at J C's & who does the work & who is bailing out & can't wait to get out after a year or too or else they are just so social & there isn't anything else to do that they stay on for ever :-?

If you speak up & have a better idea - you better have the energy & smarts & sales ability to push it thru & even then if it is a too radical or too much work, or trouble, or changes the money flow & / or shifts power your in for a real eye opener :eyeroll:

But get a neighborhood or town or large group & a couple of respected people that know the ropes all pizzed off & it is amazing how the red tape & BS gets cut thru & things can happen

I say thats where we are at - play their games all you want, but until we get mad & stay mad & demand changes or seriously threaten lawsuits or referral votes - it ain't going to make a hill of beans difference in who attends these goofy meetings - & that I'm sure of from past experience

Been there done that --- you want to call me out more ---just ask 

But the truth can hurt & most don't really want to hear or deal with it :eyeroll:

& I'm tired of your insinuations that all I do is sit behind this computer - You would be totally amazed what I do in a days time - & this is only a sideline amusement :roll: You are the one that is always saying that I rarely agree with Fetch - well guess what I'm starting to rarely agree with you

& if you want to get snooty it doesn't take me days or weeks to respond - It just flows & is a gift :lol:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Sometimes messy, dirty, sneaky - yep *THE PROCESS *can be all of that too. But you're either in it and working your way through with others to advance the cause, or you're just sitting on the sidelines, uselessly *****ing about it and demanding to everyone other than those who have the power to make change that someone do something for you.

We've got enough folks with strong opinions and willing only to *****. If we're going to get anything done, we're going to need many more actually willing to pitch in.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Come on Fetch,
You forgot COOTKILLER. :lol:

cootkiller


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Just got my ND Wildlife Federation membership in the mail and should get the United Sportsmen of ND anyday. It doesn't cost much money to be a member. $10.00 at one and $25.00 at the other. Shouldn't be a detirent to anyone.

Oh ya, Forgot to mention....I'm embarrassed to admit that I've hunted in ND 35 years and have never belonged.....anyone else out there that NEEDS to join?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Mine are also in the mail today

print this out http://www.ndwf.org/membership_app.pdf

and this http://www.unitedsportsmen-nd.org/application.php

I believe these are our best hope of getting enough people together to Save ND

$$$ talks & BS walks - it will take money & folks writing & calling to really make a difference

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/signup.php
& get on this & help spread the the word to all -especially those that don't seem to care or worry about these things

& just like other wars your either with us or against us & it's time to wake up & pick a side & support them.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a really DUMB question I not sure who or where to ask. But it has been mentioned many times. Why does teachers convention week end put so many hunters in the field? :eyeroll: The days they get off from school are for teachers convention, continueing education, etc,,,,,,,NOT FOR HUNTING! That period of time should have the least hunters in the field, that is if the teachers are true to their profession oke: Hey cootie and kenny????


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

You're right, it's a dumb question.

Several freinds and I take those days off of work and take our kids hunting.


----------

